

Greybeard Stories: The Bouncing Torpedo - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.penzba.co.uk/GreybeardStories/TheBouncingTorpedo.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Continuing the idea from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=994358> here is
another story told to me by a greybeard.

The morals/lessons to learn from these stories aren't always obvious, and I'm
not sure it's my job, or that I'm "qualified" to try to bring them out.
Certainly I'm not trying to add morals to the stories as I'm told them.

However, one lesson to learn from the story at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=994358> might be that "proving" and
"testing" your code only goes so far. In the end, there will be failure modes
you haven't anticipated, and fools/users who are more ingenious than you
expected.

Perhaps a lesson to learn from this story is that documentation is good, but
it's never enough.

I'd be interested to hear of other people's takes on this.

------
gommm
I've just discovered your stories... Please go on... It's nice reading them
:-)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Thanks - I am planning more, but preparations for Christmas are taking over.

Stay tuned.

